

What Programming Language should i use for my Health Startup - udswagz

We are currently working to create our MVP for our health startup, we want to choose between PHP and Python for the webservice API.
Its a web application that is going to use a lot of AngularJS and get information from the server.
Please i will need comments from experienced programmers. Thank you in advance.
======
posnet
The startup I currently work for uses Python/Django + angular quite
sucessfully, though if you want realtimy functionality I would look at
something like NodeJS (with express or sails) as they have more convinient web
socket support.

------
rahimnathwani
Is the API the most important part of your MVP? Why not just focus on the
parts of your product which are most risky (probably the front-end, user-
facing part?)?

You could use something like Firebase for your API if your needs are not too
complex, and then re-visit the back-end architecture decision once you've
somewhat validated your MVP.
[https://www.firebase.com/docs/web/libraries/angular/quicksta...](https://www.firebase.com/docs/web/libraries/angular/quickstart.html)

------
hkarthik
Python /w Flask is probably the best technical fit.

PHP would make sense only if you have someone on your team that is already
quite familiar with it and knows a number of PHP developers that you can hire
to build out a team later on.

But Python developers with web development experience can be harder to find,
depending on where you are geographically located. PHP web developers are
everywhere, but the quality of talent varies greatly.

~~~
udswagz
there are a lot of PHP developers around my location but a lot of them are not
really that good.

------
anton_gogolev
This will come off as arrogance, but I don't feel like you have any kind of
technical experience. "Looking cool" has nothing to do with the OS,
programming language or technology stack you're using.

Now, to answer your question: pick whatever you're most comfortable with.
Software startups fail not because they are built with PHP instead of NodeJS,
but for entirely other reasons.

~~~
kao98
+1

Use your energy to look for good developer / architect. Then let him/them
choose their favorite technical stack.

------
weddpros
I'd choose node.js for the API. Using the same language on both the server and
client can be a big plus. It makes context switching much easier for devs...

Then choose between Javascript, Coffeescript or Typescript.

------
kao98
IMHO both Python and PHP could do the job well. Let the developer use their
favorite language as they will work more efficiently with it.

------
gnarbarian
Python. Use whichever version has the best library support for what you plan
on interfacing.

------
saluki
Go with the Laravel framework (PHP).

Just curious, are you planning on using TrueVault?

Good luck in 2015.

